# Community - Summer Update



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Summer 2012 update of my tank. Almost coming up to the 1 year mark since I have set it all up. Aro, dat and loach are getting really thick. Rays have grown a lot. Hopefully some breeding action next year? I finally had a bit of time so I managed to fix up my k1 chamber as it was not working to my likings. The K1 pieces are all free flowing again instead of getting stuck together. Enjoy!

Exotic Aquaria - 315 Gallon Titan Aquatic Tank - August 2012 - YouTube


----------

